# My Red Check Cock



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I see everyone posting thier red birds I have two brothers, gifts from a very old local flyer.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Newtopigeons....I`m missing a RCC #2136 that was stolen from my loft...Any of your birds have that # ???? hahahahahahahaha!!! Nice looking !!!.....Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Newtopigeons....I`m missing a RCC #2136 that was stolen from my loft...Any of your birds have that # ???? hahahahahahahaha!!! Nice looking !!!.....Alamo


hahahaha......I thought you were serious for a minute there!.....Nice RC buddy.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Alamo said:


> Newtopigeons....I`m missing a RCC #2136 that was stolen from my loft...Any of your birds have that # ???? hahahahahahahaha!!! Nice looking !!!.....Alamo


He would have had to accidently trapped in. The old man that gave me this bird could not run fast enough to steal.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Real nice looking birds. I have one in the my loft and he's the always an eye catcher out of all the blues.
Logangrmnr


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I love the red one on the first picture. That bird probably can win you races.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

RodSD said:


> I love the red one on the first picture. That bird probably can win you races.


I can only hope his babies do. I have thier sister breeding to a 2010 bird from the old man as well. Shes a blue check though.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

And thank you to everyone


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Since we are on the topic of RC birds, here's mine.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

very good looking


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, don't mean to hi-jack your thread, just a little excited about the new pictures I took of my birds today. It's been a while...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

wow....all the birds are looking great


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful red check!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks, don't mean to hi-jack your thread, just a little excited about the new pictures I took of my birds today. It's been a while...


Hi jack away if you want, I am the world worst at that. I read a whole thread in researching something, and then ask a question related to the last post nearly every time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok I'll take him....lol.. he is a great looking bird..


----------



## RaginCajun (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice cock Chad !!!!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Chad and everyone else


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

All nice looking Reds.


----------

